# Dell U3415W oder LG34 UC87 oder auf Samsung warten?



## VWGT (24. Januar 2015)

Hi ich bin dabei mir einen neuen Monitor anzuschaffen der meinen LG IPS235P ersetzt.

Ich sitze ca 60-70cm vom Monitor entfernt.  

Der Monitor soll verwendet werden für Gaming,Office, und für meine Techniker Schule (DigCad, Schaltpläne erstellen, Logik Verknüpfungen erstellen etc mit Linux das Parallel läuft).

Spiele spiele ich soweit alles aber im Vordergrund stehen RPG´s (Diablo 3 , Skyrim, Dragon Age und bald Witcher), Ego Shooter spiele ich wennn mal Farcry 4 aber kein Battlefield und kein CS.

Und sowas wie The Evil Within,Resident Evil.

Meine Frage wo ist der Unterschied zwischen dem LG und dem Dell? Panel soll das gleiche sein hab ich gelesen und Thunderbold brauche ich nicht. Und der LG ist mal eben 300€ teurer.

Oder lohnt es sich auf den Samsung S34E790C zu warten bzw auf die ersten mit Freesync bzw Adaptive Sync?

120 bzw 144Hz brauche ich nicht war mit meinem LG was die Schnelligkeit angeht mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## VWGT (25. Januar 2015)

Keiner einen Rat?


----------



## VWGT (28. Januar 2015)

Immer noch keiner einen Rat?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (28. Januar 2015)

Sry, hab dich nicht gesehen, normalerweise wäre JoM zur Stelle. 

Zu den Monitoren, willst du unbedingt curved? Wenn ja, würde ich mit dem Dell gehen, da er nach dem Datenblatt eine bessere Höhenverstellung hat, entscheidend bei diesem Preis. Der LG wäre auch ideal, da sie hier das Monopol zu den 21:9 Panels besitzen. Wenn du normale 34 21:9 Monitore suchst, wären dieser noch interessant - AOC u3477Pqu, 34" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Tests gibt es leider noch nicht von prad.de oder tftcentral, deshalb musst du wissen, ob du dir die 14tage Rückgaberecht zunutze machen willst oder nicht. Der Samsung ist für lediglich VA, doch sehr teuer angesiedelt. Aber du solltest sie irgendwo auf einer Fachmesse wie die IFA oder co. anschauen, da wir nicht wissen, wie empfindlich oder störend IPS Glow für dich ist. Denn zurzeit gibt es noch keine AMVA+/AHVA+ Panels (Ausbaustufe von VA und IPS - @JoM) in dieser Range von 1000€.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2015)

Bin ja schon da.

Wen es gebogen sein soll, würde ich den Dell nehmen.
Der hat ne gute Ausstattung und ist am günstigsten.
Denk aber daran, dass viele Spiele 21:9 nicht nativ unterstützen.
Diablo 3 gehört z.B. dazu, aber mit Zusatzprogrammen läuft auch das.

Nur am Rande:
AHVA ist keine Ausbaustufe von VA, sondern von IPS.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (28. Januar 2015)

Und der Held in glänzender Rüstung ist da  

Frage: Was denkst du wenn die ersten OLED (wenn die blauen gefixt werden) oder Quantum LEDs rauskommen? Sie sollten doch die Probleme der jetzigen Panels lösen können. Da kann man den arglistigen Glow eindämmen durch die bessere Ausleuchtung und Architektur, jedenfalls meine Schlussfolgerung nach Quellenangaben und co.


----------



## VWGT (28. Januar 2015)

Ips glow empfind ich nicht als störend wobei ich nicht weiss wie stark mein 235p das besitzt von daher aufgefallen ist mir bis jez noch nichts als störend.

Ja habe schon die Programme wie flawless widescreen gesehen funktioniert auch ganz gut was man so sieht. 


Ja den dell empfinde ich jez auch als passender zumal der sogar HDMI 2.0 besitzt plus verstellbar und das günstiger da frag ich mich wo da der LG noch Sinn macht.

Den Samsung hatte ich nur erwähnt da anderer Paneltyp und dieser evt besser ist war aber rein spekulativ.

Naja bei monitoren empfinde ich curved als nutzvoll und wenn ich den Preis vom dell mit dem LG um95 vergleiche ist das auch nicht so viel unterschied daher kann man curved auch mitnehmen wenn es nicht wirklich mehr kostet.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2015)

Gute Frage, aber das wird noch ne ganze Weile dauern.
Selbst bei Handys ist OLED teilweise IPS noch unterlegen.
Die Frage ist wie gut ein OLED 24" Monitor wirklich ist.


----------



## VWGT (4. Februar 2015)

So war heute bei Alternate und habe mir mal diverse Monitore angesehen.  Was ich direkt festgestellt habe ist das die 28Zoll UHD Monitore mir einfach zu groß sind. Ist schon heftig was ein Zoll ausmacht.

27 Zoll waren viele da allerdings nur mit FullHD was mir zu grob war. 29Zoll war ein LG da und in 34Zoll nur der LG 34UM65 der schon echt imposant groß ist.

Jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher ob die 34 Zoll nicht doch zu groß sind und von der Auflösung war mir der UM65 viel zu grob (Frage ist ob die größe des Monitors angenehmer wird durch eine höhere Auflösung).

Der 29 war auch schon ok im nachhinein aber wäre halt kaum eine Steigerung zu meinem jetzigen 23er (wobei ich den behalten könnte).

Jetzt steh ich vor dem Rätsel 27Zoll mit WQHD (uhd), ein 29er 21/9 und meinen zusätzlich, oder doch den DELL U3415W der bei dem Abstand von 70-80cm durch Curved und UWQHD wieder passen würde.

So hoffe auf Hilfe ^^


----------



## JoM79 (4. Februar 2015)

Normaler weise haben die doch zumindest den Eizo EV2736 ganz links stehen oder haben die mal wieder umgeräumt?


----------



## VWGT (4. Februar 2015)

ne links stand nur ein AOC 27 irgendwas und ein Samsung S27 irgendwas EIZO stand gar keiner da.

Hast du en Rat also entweder einen 27 sowas wie Dell U2715,ASUS  PB278/9 oder Asus 298Q oder doch den U3415W bin mir unsicher also von Abstand größe usw leider hatten die halt keinen 3440er 34 Zoll da und keinen Curved


----------



## JoM79 (4. Februar 2015)

29" wäre mir zu klein.
34" und 27" haben ja die gleiche Höhe.
Das Bild vom 34" ist echt gross, allerdings gibts da viele Games die das nicht unterstützen oder Ingame trotzdem wieder auf 16:9 umschalten.
Fand ich teilweise, wenn nach einer Runde BF4 die Nachbesprechung in 16:9 ist.
Da hast links und rechts Balken und die Hälfte vom Chat ist abgeschnitten.

Mir der LG 34UM65 auch zu langsam für Shooter, bei Dragon Age war er aber echt top.
Wenn du ne hohe Auflösung willst, würde ich momentan auf WQHD setzen.


----------



## VWGT (4. Februar 2015)

ok ja denke auch oder ich bestell mir den dell und nen 27 WQHD und schaue welcher besser passt.

Sind die von mir genannten 27er gut oder was gäbe es da noch so ohne TN Panel.

Dann hab ich was zur Auswahl

Vorallem Flimmerfrei wäre gut


----------



## JoM79 (4. Februar 2015)

Der Asus PB279Q ist nen UHD Monitor.
Der Dell ist schon gut oder eher gesagt beide Dell sind gut.


----------



## VWGT (4. Februar 2015)

is halt so wenn ich meinen verkaufe bekomme ich für den Preis des 34er dell fast 2 mal den 27er das is ne schwere Entscheidung. Aber denke es wird der 27er..

Sind die Dell Flimmerfrei ?


----------



## JoM79 (5. Februar 2015)

Jap sind sie.


----------



## VWGT (6. Februar 2015)

so ich bestelle heute nachmittag und schwanke nurnoch zwischen diesen beiden. Preis ist fast gleich.  Hat einer von beiden mehr Vor- oder Nachteile?

https://www.alternate.de/Dell/UltraSharp-U2715H-LED-Monitor/html/product/1176352?tk=7&lk=8711

https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/PB278QR-LED-Monitor/html/product/1161811?tk=7&lk=8711#showRatings

Oder besseres Panel etc kann kaum unterschiede ausmachen.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2015)

Würde den Dell nehmen, ich persönlich mag den Support von Asus halt nicht.
Ansonsten nehmen die sich nix.


----------



## VWGT (6. Februar 2015)

Habe einmal für alle die es interessiert einen Größenvergleich gemacht von 23,6" die ich aktuell habe zu einem 27er und einem 34er.

Das Papier ist im Prinzip die Fläche ohne den Ramen der käme noch dazu. Höhe bei beiden identisch 34cm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2015)

Da halte ich mit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McBen (12. Februar 2015)

Nimm den Dell, hatte in den letzten Jahre 3 verschiedene Modelle und die waren immer gut!


----------



## Spreed (13. Februar 2015)

Gibts einen 34" mit WQHD der auch für Shooter geeignet ist?

Bzw. wenns sogar ein UHD ist, kann ich den mangels Grafikpower auch auf WQHD betreiben? 
Oder schaut da das Verhältnis dabei schon ******* aus?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (13. Februar 2015)

@Spreee die 34' haben meistens eine höhere Auflösung (UWQHD - 3440x1440p, wenn ich mich nicht irre) 

Einen Monitor mit 30'+, da würde mir nur der BenQ bl3200pt einfallen.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Februar 2015)

Gibt noch nen Acer und nen Samsung mit dem gleichen Panel.


----------



## Spreed (13. Februar 2015)

Kann ich mit einen der folgenden Monitoren flüssig Shooter spielen?
Lassen die sich auf WQHD runterskalieren, oder klappt das bei 34" Auflösungsbedingt nicht gut?

LG Electronics 34UM95-P, 34" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
Dell UltraSharp U3415W, 34" (210-ADYS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
LG Electronics 34UC97-S, 34" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
Samsung LS34E790C, 34" (LS34E790CNS/EN) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Ist der Samsung den Mehrpreis Wert?


----------



## JoM79 (13. Februar 2015)

Auf WQHD runterskalieren könnte gehen, aber dann hast du links und rechts schwarze Balken.

Was meinst du mit flüssig Shooter spielen?
Für mich war BF4 am 34UM65 einfach nur grausam, aber möglich.
Da finde ich 144Hz wesentlich angenehmer.


----------



## VWGT (13. Februar 2015)

kurze Frage werde den Dell wenn es klappt heute noch bei Alternate abholen den 2715.

Jetzt hab ich gesehen das bei Zack-Zack der Acer B276HULAymiidprz reinkommt. Der hat ja ein AHVA Panel aber 6ms reaktionszeit herstellerangabe ( stimmt also eh net).

Gibt es zu dem Monitor irgendwo einen Test bzw wa shaltet ihr von dem der könnte bei Zack Zack zu nem kurs um die 399 reinkommen.


----------



## Deimos (13. Februar 2015)

Spreed schrieb:


> Kann ich mit einen der folgenden Monitoren flüssig Shooter spielen?
> Lassen die sich auf WQHD runterskalieren, oder klappt das bei 34" Auflösungsbedingt nicht gut?
> 
> LG Electronics 34UM95-P, 34" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
> ...


Hätte ich den Thread früher gesehen, hätte ich mir meinen ersparen können (geht um exakt das Gleiche).  Stelle gerade die gleichen Überlegungen an und da ich einen Aussteller für einen Tausender gefunden habe, habe ich ihn bestellt (neu kostet der in unserer Hochpreisinsel lieferbar satte 1450 ).
Kann dir dann gerne meine subjektiven Eindrücke schildern. Einen Vergleich zu den obigen kann ich dir aber leider auch nicht bieten.


----------



## Spreed (14. Februar 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Auf WQHD runterskalieren könnte gehen, aber dann hast du links und rechts schwarze Balken.
> 
> Was meinst du mit flüssig Shooter spielen?
> Für mich war BF4 am 34UM65 einfach nur grausam, aber möglich.
> Da finde ich 144Hz wesentlich angenehmer.



Naja, ich zock mometan auf 60Hz, das sollt der 4k schon können 
Ich denk mir G-Sync wäre Aufgrund größerer FPS drops auch ideal, aber wer weiß ob ich das mit einer Single GPU überhaupt über 30+FPS schaff..

@Deimos: 
Wäre super wenn du dann ein kleines subjektives Fazit schreiben würdest


----------

